# New arrival needs advice



## Enter Sandman (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi i have been taking golf lessons, up to my third lesson so far. Never been on a golf course only the driving range prior to my lessons, so i am a total novice.

Anyway i am very tempted to get a set of clubs, my PGA instructor said wait maybe a few more lessons until my swing has settled down and then come to the shop.

Now im sure that is the best advice and they have said it will cost approx £350 for a decent set, however i keep seeing packaged sets and specials offers in the golf mags etc, should i save some money or stick with paying more at the shop.

Any good brands to start off with, suggestions welcome please.

I am very keen but i do not want to waste my money and wish i had invested in a better set in 6 months time !

Please help what should i do or look out for ??


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Buying from a golf club pro shop can sometimes be a little on the expensive side. Granted they carry top line equipment but there are better deals out there, from some of the golf stores. Unless you are VERY VERY serious about golf, there a a ton of golf manufacturers out there that offer quality equipment that will last you for years. Check out your local Buy/Sell, Swap Shop and the newspaper want ads, sometimes you'll find top notch equipment at real bargain prices. Companies like Adams, Tour Edge, Wilson offer entry level equipment that will more then keep you happy. Until you decide whether you want to try and make the PGA theres no need to buy top of the line equipment, except maybe for bragging rites. You have the time, LOOK AROUND, theres bargains to be had.

Del


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Find a set of clubs that you like. $100 extra really isn't that much money if you're going to really enjoy yourself more.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If your pro is decent enough, he wont be asking you to pay a lot of money for a beginners set. If he starts reccomending the latest and most expensive mizuno / callaway / titleist etc irons, then it might not be the best place for you to learn...


----------



## wholovesgolf? (Apr 27, 2007)

*New Golf Clubs*

Hi,

You can spend a serious amount of money on golf clubs, but I would recommend trusting your gut. If there is a set that makes you feel good and inspires you, gives you confidence, then go with it. The more confidence that you have in the equipment the better. Don't got for this seasons models unless you really have to. You will get great discounts on last years models. You still get some great clubs at a big discount. Look at places like Direct Golf and County Golf. They tend to do a lot of last seasons models pretty cheap.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

wholovesgolf? said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can spend a serious amount of money on golf clubs, but I would recommend trusting your gut. If there is a set that makes you feel good and inspires you, gives you confidence, then go with it. The more confidence that you have in the equipment the better. Don't got for this seasons models unless you really have to. You will get great discounts on last years models. You still get some great clubs at a big discount. Look at places like Direct Golf and County Golf. They tend to do a lot of last seasons models pretty cheap.


Hey,

I 2nd the motion on this one. Last season's model is now cheaper.

Like Callaway's X18, Ping's G5, Taylor Made CGB Max, R7 XD etc.

You can try buy your club at pre-owned golf shops either online or maybe near to your place.

Lastly, just make sure you will buy a golf iron set customed to your fit, meaning, measured according to your

Hand length, club length and lie angle.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## swingingkatz (May 5, 2007)

Butz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I 2nd the motion on this one. Last season's model is now cheaper.
> 
> ...


Hi there

I have to say that pre owned clubs are great for starting out, the first thing is that they are cheaper than buying new and it lets you get used to the game so you know what will feel good for you without spending a fortune. 

There is nothing worse than seeing someone go out for their second round of golf with a $600 driver to take nice big chunks out of the first tee with (my best mate did it before anyone could stop him)

Hope this helps?

Steve


----------

